# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل REMOVE ACCOUNT GOOGLE bq aquaris e5 4g  v6.0.1

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل REMOVE ACCOUNT GOOGLE bq aquaris e5 4g  v6.0.1  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  

```
Starting..
Asking Server for Access..
Checking User Details.. ok 
Checking User Login.. ok
Waiting for Phone... 
Phone Found..
Protocol Version :  0.5  
Serial No. :  XW036487  
Platform :  MSM8916  
Unlocking Account..
Using Generic Method..
Account Unlock Successfully...
Process Done...
```

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي عرض التجربه والمتابعه

----------


## Fannan1

يعطيك الصحة اخي

----------

